# Anyone Ready For Some B-Ball??? (Pacers, Hawks Gamethread)



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Indiana Pacers @ Atlanta Hawks 7pm*....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger's most likely out tonight as well as Hansbrough and Dunleavy. Ford's not 100% either. If we pull out a win here I'll be shocked.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Wow, I had no idea so many people were out...Should be a snooze fest then.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

This team needs an Identity


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tom said:


> This team needs an Identity


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Is this ****ing real? I paid $90 for NBA League pass just so I could watch the Pacers this year, and I'm not allowed to watch any Pacer games broadcasted on FSI because they're broadcasted on FSI. That'd be fine if I received FSI, but IU cable doesn't provide FSI, so the only Pacers games I can watch this year are the 6-7 that FSI doesn't carry. This is ****ing bull****.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Is this ****ing real? I paid $90 for NBA League pass just so I could watch the Pacers this year, and I'm not allowed to watch any Pacer games broadcasted on FSI because they're broadcasted on FSI. That'd be fine if I received FSI, but IU cable doesn't provide FSI, so the only Pacers games I can watch this year are the 6-7 that FSI doesn't carry. This is ****ing bull****.



Yeah, that really does suck PF, but I thought since you live in Indiana you got to see all the Pacers' games for free?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

18-14 Pacers...We're actually playing real good so far, and to my surprise Roy does not have a single foul. Oh, and BWT, NBA league pass is having a free preview although I'm not sure if it's available in all areas.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

HAHA, Hibbert getting fouls even when he's not in the game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What a horrible way to end the quarter, all of a sudden it's all tied up 32-32, and Foster picked up 2 quick fouls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah, that really does suck PF, but I thought since you live in Indiana you got to see all the Pacers' games for free?


I did when I lived with my parents, but now that I'm at IU I'm on their cable contract and they don't have FSI. It's bull****. NBA League Pass assumes I get the game, but I don't. This means I get to watch 6-7 Pacer games this year on good feeds.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> It's bull****.



Yeah man it makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're down now by 3, and sadly this is where I sense that the Hawks are going to go on a big run.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Too many stupid turnovers is the reason why we're losing this game, I'm surprised we're only down by 4.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Murphy right back where he left off last year, nice 3 pointer to end the half. I used to hate him so much, but he has definitely grown on me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


>


Will smiff


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Another great end to the quarter, I've been really impressed with D. Jones so far, he;s played great defense, and has scored as well. Only a 1 point lead for Atlanta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fun game to watch. Granger is ballin'.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Basel said:


> Fun game to watch.



Yeah, it was good while it lasted, looks like we're gonna lose though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Looks like we just gave up at the end...Oh well, I don't think anyone expected us to win anyways.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Tough way to start the season. Its all good though!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

no identity


----------

